# New Hogue Zombie-X Grips On My 442



## jdp83 (Jun 28, 2012)

sorry for the poor quality pic but you get the idea.... I love em!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, anyway, you'll be able to find it in the dark, in the mud, or even in a Gulf Coast oil spill...


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

nice! do they have them in the universal slip ons?


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

I do believe they are the first green grips I have ever seen.


----------

